# Melo conceptual art



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi I'm Heiesuke and I'm an artist. I'm working on this piece of Melo one of the electrifying NBA players in the game. Please tell me what you think of it so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Head is too big. Was that done on purpose?


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

Basel said:


> Head is too big. Was that done on purpose?


Yes, caricature style.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Looking good. You're quite talented.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Head is too big. Was that done on purpose?





heiesuke said:


> Yes, caricature style.


As a C's fan, I took it as an amusing commentary on his personality.


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Looking good. You're quite talented.


Thank you kindly Sir.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice job! Looks amazing!


----------

